# Fastest Shrinking City in Every State and The Poorest City in Every State



## Doc

Interesting.  Some of these might surprise you.  

Fastest Shrinking City in Every State and The Poorest City in Every State

https://travel.alot.com/themes/fast...CnsCnH9lQvjHV-3QyaimZ54tkxvhEz_YMv7gh2Uvw&s=1


----------

